# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Aleks Emelianenko in streetfight!

## Panzerfaust

Who in the hell would be dumb enough to start shit with Aleks? He is a monster with a grim reaper holding a baby on his back. Well apparently a couple drunk Russians tried but soon changed their minds.


http://mmamovement.com/aleksander-em...n-for-hoodlum/

----------


## Lexed

haha oww man what a priceless video that would be if it was recorded

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

They must have been some fuked up.

----------


## abombing

Dumb asses!

----------


## Kingweb50

The end of the article is the best Im sure the girls welcomed him home to a thresome haha

----------

